# Random reboots while playing and recording



## TampaDon (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi.

I called TiVo today because I started having some random reboots while playing recordings. 

I also noticed that the TiVo rebooted Tuesday while recording The Talk and yesterday while recording the Today show. 

The TiVo is also forgetting where I leave off when stopping a playback. 

Tivos only solution was to remove my external hard drive and see if the problem goes away. They said it would delete all my 339 recordings. I cried foul and she said to just transfer everything to other rooms. I said what about all the show time, Hbo, lifetime etc that won't transfer and she said oh well. And I don't have enough space on the others anyway. 

Does anyone have any other suggestions?

I don't think having me delete my 339 recordings is a VALID testing tool. Do you?

Help. 

Don


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Having an external drive only adds to the problem, whenever one of the drives fail, you lose all the recordings since it was attached. If you could transfer/copy them, they could go to another Tivo or PC with Tivo Desktop Plus (not free), or PyTivo, KMTTG. 

Most likely, the external drive, its enclosure, or the cable is starting to fail. It may also be due to age, those Tivo Expander drives only last 2-3 yrs.


----------



## SOCATivo (Jan 2, 2002)

Hmm, my Premier XL rebooted on Tuesday also for no apparent reason.

Is this a common thing?


----------



## mburnno (Oct 1, 2003)

Both of my Roamio's reboot every since Tivo pushed the latest firmware 20.3.8.1.RC1-USA-6-848, before then the Tivo's were somewhat solid. Way to go tivo!!! I really hope the RC1 does not stand for "release candidate" if it does then what the HELL is Tivo doing pushing beta software out to it's users.


----------



## SOCATivo (Jan 2, 2002)

"RC" generally *does* stand for Release Candidate...


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

I've had reboots for the past few weeks too. I was running 20.3.7 when it started (I was late to receive the 20.3.8 update).


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

My Roamio Basic reboots more than once an hour while watching MLB.TV. The only solution I know of is to not use MLB.TV on the Roamio. I wonder if it has something to do with the video source not providing enough data at a fast enough pace for Roamio's tastes, although my MLB.TV picture seemed HD or almost HD.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

i've upgraded my hdd with a AV unit..gotten two reboots while watching during the last week.

my thought was a bad hdd


----------



## TampaDon (Apr 26, 2004)

I think I'll wait a little while and see if a new update comes out. I'm not deleting literally hundreds of recordings over a few reboots. 

Don


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

TampaDon said:


> I think I'll wait a little while and see if a new update comes out. I'm not deleting literally hundreds of recordings over a few reboots.
> 
> Don


As a safe measure, you should copy them over to your PC, at least the unprotected ones. If the box get exchanged, you can copy them back after the new box gets subscribed.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Mine rebooted Saturday night. Now I come home and it is sitting at almost there as it boots up again.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

We found an interaction between the box and the service that was causing some random reboots. We made a change to the service last night that should resolve the problem. Please make a connection to the TiVo Service.

If you experience more than one reboot after making the connection to the TiVo Service, please email me your TSN with the subject "Random Reboots". ([email protected])

I am very sorry for the trouble!
--Margret


----------



## skid71 (Mar 20, 2013)

I hope this fixes the issue. We have experienced between 14-20 reboots over the last 4 weeks. Will keep an eye on the Roamio + Mini's and this thread.

Thanks Margret


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

skid71 said:


> I hope this fixes the issue. We have experienced between 14-20 reboots over the last 4 weeks. Will keep an eye on the Roamio + Mini's and this thread.
> 
> Thanks Margret


Its harder to detect, but I do think Minis were effected too. I noticed a few moca uptimes reset which weren't expected.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback, mine has rebooted several times lately after going months without an issue. I was just about to call, now I don't have to.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

to check & see if the tivo rebooted while you're away try turning on the clock by

Select-Play-Select-9-Select while playing a recording. 

fingers crossed yesterdays update solves the issue!


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

alyssa said:


> to check & see if the tivo rebooted while you're away try turning on the clock by
> 
> Select-Play-Select-9-Select while playing a recording.
> 
> fingers crossed yesterdays update solves the issue!


I usually just go into Account & System Info/DVR Diagnostics, advance to the bottom for the Cablecard 1 listing, and look at Time Since OOB Tune Start. It's the number of seconds since the last reboot. 86,400 seconds per day.

My three Roamio's have been good the last few days, though only the two Pro's had rebooted recently, the Plus had been up for 52 days last I looked. The Pro's had both been re-booting at least once per week.


----------



## skid71 (Mar 20, 2013)

Our Mini's are using MoCA. The great room Mini has been the rebooting culprit (at least that's the TiVo we've been watching during the winter) and was noticing at the end of programs, (the last 2 minutes) that we would lose network connection. Just about every show would display this issue.

Since connecting to the TiVo yesterday, we haven't experienced this issue or a reboot.

Forced connection with our Pro & both Mini's.


----------



## crisfer (Mar 15, 2014)

My TiVo Roamio pro was fine until shortly after an update it started rebooting during recordings on 2/10/14 it has done it about 5 times that I am aware of including last night 3/14/14.:down: After calling tech support and my Tivo checked out fine I was given this silly option to pay 599.99 plus tax and 49.99 fee and I would be shipped a brand new Tivo pro and then I would have to transfer all 41% of my shows onto the new one then send the old one back with a pre paid shipping label then I would receive a refund of over 600 dollars but tech could not be precise on amount just that it would be no less than 600 dollars I said what I have do what and pay what this is just ridiculous I have already shelled out 600 plus tax so I told him I dint think that would work out and I would cross my fingers for Tivo to get this software glitch figured out. 

Come on Tivo get this software glitch fixed already! Make sure to include a future software patch to include a fix that would not let the TiVo reboot during a recording!


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Did you even bother to read a few posts up before replying?


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

slamming the "like" button

no reboots since i turned the clock on


----------



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

Good to know it's not just me.
Started rebooting about a week ago and normally you would guess it, most inconvenient times too, while recording.

Roamio Pro, no external drive.

TiVoMargret,
Mine has connected a few times since the 13th (Date of your post) I checked.
Last reboot was last night March 16th.

E-Mail sent


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

I've had about a half dozen random reboots on my Roamio Pro in the last 4 weeks or so. The latest was last night while recording The Mentalist (actually during the padded second hour). 

I thought this was recently resolved, but I'm not so sure.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Had problems with ramdon reboots on Roamio Pro. Had unit replaced last month, have not had a random reboot since.


----------



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

bmgoodman said:


> I've had about a half dozen random reboots on my Roamio Pro in the last 4 weeks or so. The latest was last night while recording The Mentalist (actually during the padded second hour).
> 
> I thought this was recently resolved, but I'm not so sure.


Now this is odd
Same time frame when mine rebooted?


----------



## skid71 (Mar 20, 2013)

More random reboots with the Mini in our great room.

Email sent

Had another one last night at approximately 8:20pm CDT. Anyone else have issues around this time?

Skid


----------



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

skid71 said:


> More random reboots with the Mini in our great room.
> 
> Email sent
> 
> ...


No reboots last night


----------



## crisfer (Mar 15, 2014)

My crappy Comcast Motorola DVR never had this problem. Come on Tivo get this resolved its not rocket science!:down:


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

crisfer said:


> My crappy Comcast Motorola DVR never had this problem. Come on Tivo get this resolved its not rocket science!:down:


Well, it's actually harder than rocket science, given the fact that Hitler used rockets on England during WW II and we sent a man to the moon in 1969. We didn't get TiVo and ReplayTV until 1999. You do the math!  (I read that here in the forums not too long ago, so it must be true.)


----------



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

HarperVision said:


> Well, it's actually harder than rocket science, given the fact that Hitler used rockets on England during WW II and we sent a man to the moon in 1969. We didn't get TiVo and ReplayTV until 1999. You do the math!  (I read that here in the forums not too long ago, so it must be true.)


I agree
Tivo don't know the problems exists till we say the exists now they know and will take time to fix.

I've been with Tivo since 2001 and each box has been the same way, when its new just like an iPhone or Windows OS you have little problems that need to get patched.

But the patch just takes time

Series 1, 2 and now 3 all had issues but all got resolved in due time and in a reasonable time frame.


----------



## crisfer (Mar 15, 2014)

HarperVision said:


> Well, it's actually harder than rocket science, given the fact that Hitler used rockets on England during WW II and we sent a man to the moon in 1969. We didn't get TiVo and ReplayTV until 1999. You do the math!  (I read that here in the forums not too long ago, so it must be true.)


Let me rephrase:
Come on Tivo get this resolved its not like putting a man on Mars.


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

kirk1701 said:


> Now this is odd
> Same time frame when mine rebooted?


I've deleted the 2 parts now, but I'd estimate it was around 11:30 PM EDT, Sunday 3/16/14.


----------



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

bmgoodman said:


> I've deleted the 2 parts now, but I'd estimate it was around 11:30 PM EDT, Sunday 3/16/14.


We'll what time was the mentalist on? EDT would have been 10 to 11 PM so no, was an hour earlier here for me and the 2 parts I had to delete was to the show resurrection during the 8 to 9 PM CDT


----------



## Rhewbear (Apr 12, 2012)

within the first two weeks of January, the video from My Roamio Plus would freeze for between 5 to 15 seconds, the remote would not work (but amber LED would flash as if receiving input) and the DVR would finally reboot. 

The DVR had not experienced a freeze/reboot for about 2 months, until this past weekend when on Saturday 03-15-2014 they began again (multiple times a day). 

I'd assumed TiVo had addressed the problem with an update, but it appears a more recent update had "Un-fixed" it.

~RhewBear


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

kirk1701 said:


> We'll what time was the mentalist on? EDT would have been 10 to 11 PM so no, was an hour earlier here for me and the 2 parts I had to delete was to the show resurrection during the 8 to 9 PM CDT


Mentalist was 10-11 PM EDT, padded for 1 hour. The second part of the padded recording was, IIRC, 24 minutes, meaning it started at 11:36 PM EDT. What I don't know is how long it took the Roamio Pro to reboot and start recording again, so I estimated 6 minutes and said the reboot was around 11:30 PM EDT.


----------



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

bmgoodman said:


> Mentalist was 10-11 PM EDT, padded for 1 hour. The second part of the padded recording was, IIRC, 24 minutes, meaning it started at 11:36 PM EDT. What I don't know is how long it took the Roamio Pro to reboot and start recording again, so I estimated 6 minutes and said the reboot was around 11:30 PM EDT.


Yea, there's an hour difference between us and taking that into account our reboots were approx. 2 hours appart


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

TiVoMargret said:


> We found an interaction between the box and the service that was causing some random reboots. We made a change to the service last night that should resolve the problem. Please make a connection to the TiVo Service.
> 
> If you experience more than one reboot after making the connection to the TiVo Service, please email me your TSN with the subject "Random Reboots". ([email protected])
> 
> ...


Link to TiVoMargret's post: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10039469#post10039469

I didn't even have to email her, as a scheduled service connection, and my own routine "when I don't know what else to do" procedure, has stopped any of my three base Roamios from rebooting. I ran all the KS54 SMART tests first, as well as running all available SMART tests using a PC and the drive manufacturer's tools.

My added routine is described in this post, and has been updated, as of now: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10038994#post10038994


----------



## crisfer (Mar 15, 2014)

My roamio rebooted at the end of a recording on friday 3/28 at 7:58 pm while I was starting to watch xfinity on demand.


----------



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

crisfer said:


> My roamio rebooted at the end of a recording on friday 3/28 at 7:58 pm while I was starting to watch xfinity on demand.


I'd have to say it's isolated or another issue.

Been two weeks I think as of today since my last reboot.

Connect to the service and make sure you have the update


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

Might want to add "while paused" to this list. Paused a show and noticed a few minutes later while in the other room the TiVo boot music was playing. Haven't noticed this in several weeks.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Add me down for one. It was in standby.

I would usually not post about it. But, the last time nobody mentioned anything a few people were getting ready to replace their hard drives.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

nooneuknow said:


> Add me down for one. It was in standby.
> 
> I would usually not post about it. But, the last time nobody mentioned anything a few people were getting ready to replace their hard drives.


Tivo just replaced my Roamio Pro for random reboots, claiming the hard drive was going bad. So far, no random reboots since February.


----------



## crisfer (Mar 15, 2014)

I have had three reboots in the last two weeks. I have updated numerous times after the last reboot when the TiVo came back on channel 705 cbs hd had that banner error v something problem with signal changed channel then changed back and it was fine and banner was gone. was offered a replacement by TiVo but the terms seemed a little ridiculous so I didn't especially since the TiVo was fine until it did an update in Feb. then the rebots started.

This is extremely fustratingI don't know what to do at this point...


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

I've had four distinct reboots, while doing very different things.

1. Doing nothing.
2. Watching Live TV.
3. Watching a recording.
4. Watching Netflix.

I'd say I've had at least seven reboots since the update, and that's just one Roamio. They are all supposedly on "log-monitoring", and I've been diligent in using the 777-clear for AV matters, and 911-clear for reboots and show-stoppers. I just hope somebody is actually doing something with it all. It's a lot of entertainment-interruptus...  

I'd love to be rolled-back, as long as that doesn't cause more problems. I didn't ever have any Netflix reboots on the prior software, which I was doing Netflix marathons on for hours-on-end. That's why I haven't posted anything in the Netflix issue threads in so long.

My official opinion on this update is: :down: :down: :down:

I understand it may be better for those who had missed recordings, due to the overlap glitch/issue, and made use of long paddings. I never do that, so I don't get to see any relief. I get the feeling that if these same folks start getting reboots, they'll find themselves just as unhappy.

I'm seeing quite a few mentions of reboots since the update, across many threads, and new forum members creating new threads, rather than finding their way to the update thread.


----------



## schmegs (Apr 4, 2002)

Well, my TiVo is basically worthless right now. I can't record an hour program without it splitting it into 2 or more parts and losing several minutes from the crash. It happens _all the time_ now. I'm glad I didn't get rid of my old one and go with a mini, because I've had to revert back to using that for anything that I can't catch on Hulu, etc. 

I don't think I was ever "upgraded" to 20.4.1. As of now, at least, I'm still on 20.3.8, but maybe I got upgraded and then downgraded without noticing.

I'm really not happy about this...


----------



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

Now I had something odd happen tonight can anyone explain this or confirm they've seen it too?

Sat down to watch a program and TV says "No signal" I look at the Tivo and there was no light, as if it were turned off. Everything else had power so I figured, unplug the Tivo and plug it back in and it rebooted, got booted back up and rather then seeing the main screen I get a black and white text screen saying (don't remember exact wording) Push live TV for main menu, Enter to format?

Of course I hit live TV button and all was fine.


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

+1 on the random reboots. On 20.4.1. Opened iOS app. BOOM! Reboot...Happened about 5 minutes ago...haven't had one in months since the last update.. previously ran SMART tests and KS codes, no errors. I'm convinced this is software rather than hardware issue.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

kirk1701 said:


> Now I had something odd happen tonight can anyone explain this or confirm they've seen it too?
> 
> Sat down to watch a program and TV says "No signal" I look at the Tivo and there was no light, as if it were turned off. Everything else had power so I figured, unplug the Tivo and plug it back in and it rebooted, got booted back up and rather then seeing the main screen I get a black and white text screen saying (don't remember exact wording) Push live TV for main menu, Enter to format?
> 
> Of course I hit live TV button and all was fine.


Could your Roamio have gotten into standby mode somehow?


----------



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

L David Matheny said:


> Could your Roamio have gotten into standby mode somehow?


I was thinking that but I've never did it before. I just went and looked at the manual and it was definitely in standby.

Anyway to do that from the remote or from the outside of the unit?

I'm not the only one in the house but my mom can barely change channels no less flip through the menu


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

But the standby mode never says anything about "format". That sounds like some sort of maintenance mode.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

HarperVision said:


> But the standby mode never says anything about "format". That sounds like some sort of maintenance mode.


"Format" sounds like a hard drive problem to me. Sounds like the TiVo was unable to mount/read the HDD.


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

HarperVision said:


> But the standby mode never says anything about "format". That sounds like some sort of maintenance mode.


It does. They still have the series 3 & 4 language about pressing the format button (ie tv resolution) on the front of the unit to leave standby mode.


----------



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

jwbelcher said:


> It does. They still have the series 3 & 4 language about pressing the format button (ie tv resolution) on the front of the unit to leave standby mode.


Tell yu what, I get a chance I'll put it in standby and see what it says when it comes out.

Let you all know


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

kirk1701 said:


> Tell yu what, I get a chance I'll put it in standby and see what it says when it comes out.
> 
> Let you all know


This was so easy. I don't get all the hard drive talk. I just put one into standby, and the momentary gray screen, with lighter-gray text, simply lists "format" as one of the buttons to press to resume from standby.

"format" is now labeled "zoom" on the remote, while the button still does the same thing.

Over the years, that button has been "aspect", "format", and "zoom", not necessarily in that order.

So, no need to start inciting panic, over a word Tivo overlooked.

Think about how long it took anybody here to notice this, before saying TiVo should have noticed (and changed) it, please.

EDIT/ADD: Since I have base Roamios, with no front-panel buttons, I can't say what any buttons on the front of the other Roamios are labeled. I'm pretty sure that both the TiVo HD, and the Premiere, had that a front-panel button labeled "format" on the TiVo itself, I checked the button on the Premiere remotes I still have and they also say "zoom", and "zoom" will resume from standby.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

jwbelcher said:


> It does. They still have the series 3 & 4 language about pressing the format button (ie tv resolution) on the front of the unit to leave standby mode.


 Oh cool. I've put my minis in standby many times and don't remember it saying "format". Glad to know! 

P.S. - I'm in the middle of repairing a crashed PC, so I think my mind is in that mode and terminology of the word "format" right now!


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

HarperVision said:


> Oh cool. I've put my minis in standby many times and don't remember it saying "format". Glad to know!
> 
> P.S. - I'm in the middle of repairing a crashed PC, so I think my mind is in that mode and terminology of the word "format" right now!


I hear that. Format was a poor naming choice. Maybe I'm a dope, but when I first bought my TivoHD, I thought why in the world would they put a format button on the front... 

I'll admit, it was a while before I pushed it to find out what it did.


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

nooneuknow said:


> This was so easy. I don't get all the hard drive talk. I just put one into standby, and the momentary gray screen, with lighter-gray text, simply lists "format" as one of the buttons to press to resume from standby.
> 
> "format" is now labeled "zoom" on the remote, while the button still does the same thing.


I discovered, by accident, if you pull the power in standby mode, it will boot back into standby mode. Mine got put in standby, since the screen went black, I thought it died. Oops. It's a bit "lights out" when it goes black. It was my mistake, since I rarely use standby, I didn't expect the way it blacks out when the HDMI loses power (w/ video artifacts on the screen). a count down message would've been nice.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

jwbelcher said:


> I discovered, by accident, if you pull the power in standby mode, it will boot back into standby mode. Mine got put in standby, since the screen went black, I thought it died. Oops. It's a bit "lights out" when it goes black. It was my mistake, since I rarely use standby, I didn't expect the way it blacks out when the HDMI loses power (w/ video artifacts on the screen). a count down message would've been nice.


As a regular user of standby mode, and also a frequent flier on random reboots, I've spotted the lights come on with one I'm not directly using, hear the fan speed-up, yada yada yada, then lights-out again.

I've been cast as some sort of OCD weirdo for using standby whenever possible, so I guess people noticing this must be few in number.


----------



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

nooneuknow said:


> This was so easy. I don't get all the hard drive talk. I just put one into standby, and the momentary gray screen, with lighter-gray text, simply lists "format" as one of the buttons to press to resume from standby.
> 
> "format" is now labeled "zoom" on the remote, while the button still does the same thing.
> 
> ...


nooneuknow's right
I put mine into standby tonight and hit the TiVo button to take it out of standby and seen the same screen again.

Pressing TiVo button again resumed and took out of standby.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

kirk1701 said:


> nooneuknow's right


Considering the number of places, and instances in which, people think I'm wrong, I'm tempted to quote you on that!


----------



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

nooneuknow said:


> Considering the number of places, and instances in which, people think I'm wrong, I'm tempted to quote you on that!


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

nooneuknow said:


> Considering the number of places, and instances in which, people think I'm wrong, I'm tempted to quote you on that!


Even a blind squirrel finds a nut once in awhile!


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=517829

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=517733

Looking for people who have had a case of the "random reboots", or ones that happen after a TiVo Service connection, or cases that make you think your power supply, hard drive, or TiVo, has gone bad.

*It might not be anything hardware related, if it's what's described in the threads above.*


----------



## n8Leon (Jan 28, 2008)

We just got our new Roamio Plus a week ago. (6/28)
On Fri morning, we noticed a show had been recorded in 2 parts. 
During the day, this happened again. This time, multiple shows were split, all at 1:15 PM. 
Today, we were watching a show, the video froze, the audio kept going, the remote was not responding, and finally, we got the TiVo welcome screen. :-(

Current firmware: 20.4.1-USA-6-848
Comcast, cable from wall directly into TiVo
Motorola MultiStream cable card
HDMI cable directly into Samsung D7000

What should I do next?

Thanks,
Nate


----------



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

n8Leon said:


> We just got our new Roamio Plus a week ago. (6/28)
> On Fri morning, we noticed a show had been recorded in 2 parts.
> During the day, this happened again. This time, multiple shows were split, all at 1:15 PM.
> Today, we were watching a show, the video froze, the audio kept going, the remote was not responding, and finally, we got the TiVo welcome screen. :-(
> ...


Just give it a few more days bud, I maybe wrong but it could still be processing the updates and this was a known problem but the patch was released that fixed this.

Keep updating and force the connection if you want.

Keep us updated as well.


----------



## n8Leon (Jan 28, 2008)

I noticed 20.3.7 & 20.3.8 mentioned earlier in the thread. 
Given I am running 20.4.1, I would expect the fix to be there?
What is the latest firmware rev?

Thanks for the quick reply!
n8


----------



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

n8Leon said:


> I noticed 20.3.7 & 20.3.8 mentioned earlier in the thread.
> Given I am running 20.4.1, I would expect the fix to be there?
> What is the latest firmware rev?
> 
> ...


But it may not be fully installed yet.

I could be wrong but I remember that was the case when I got mine last December and was having issues.



> We just got our new Roamio Plus a week ago. (6/28)


How long has it been since the firmware was updated? And when was the last reboot yesterday?


----------



## n8Leon (Jan 28, 2008)

When we were setting it up (6/28), it insisted on updating the firmware before I could proceed, which was kinda' annoying at the time. ;-)

It rebooted yesterday (7/6) at 4:21 PM PST while we were watching a movie,
and before that was Sat (7/5) at 1:15 PM PST

Thanks,
n8

P.S. I forgot to mention in my OP, that we are not currently subscribing to NetFlix, and thus, have not been using that service.


----------



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

n8Leon said:


> When we were setting it up (6/28), it insisted on updating the firmware before I could proceed, which was kinda' annoying at the time. ;-)
> 
> It rebooted yesterday (7/6) at 4:21 PM PST while we were watching a movie,
> and before that was Sat (7/5) at 1:15 PM PST
> ...


Ok, time to check out another thread I guess n8Leon
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10039469#post10039469

E-Mail Tivo Margret.


TiVoMargret said:


> We found an interaction between the box and the service that was causing some random reboots. We made a change to the service last night that should resolve the problem. Please make a connection to the TiVo Service.
> 
> If you experience more than one reboot after making the connection to the TiVo Service, please email me your TSN with the subject "Random Reboots". ([email protected])
> 
> ...


----------



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

We'll "update"

Since n8Leon post Monday I have had two reboots of my own, one last night and one tonight.

"IT'S BACKKKKK"

What the heck happened


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

kirk1701 said:


> We'll "update"
> 
> Since n8Leon post Monday I have had two reboots of my own, one last night and one tonight.
> 
> ...


Let TiVo know, even just to open a technical support email incident. I have seen the same after just one day with 2 reboots.... While they may not not have helpful advice, the issue needs to be brought to their attention.

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1279


----------



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

eboydog said:


> Let TiVo know, even just to open a technical support email incident. I have seen the same after just one day with 2 reboots.... While they may not not have helpful advice, the issue needs to be brought to their attention.
> 
> http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1279


E-Mailed Margret @ address above


----------



## n8Leon (Jan 28, 2008)

I haven't noticed the issue since my last post (7/6) but it happened again this week (7/30 8:20 PM PST) while I was just starting to watch a pre-recorded movie. I had just fast-forwarded thru the credits, hit play to start watching, it froze after just a few frames, and then rebooted.

Will eMail TiVo Margaret today.

n8


----------



## rassi (Jul 18, 2003)

Having random reboots with our Roamio Plus....several today alone.

Worst part is that it's taking it between 30-40 min to get past the "Almost There..." screen to TiVo Central where we can do something with the unit.

Very annoying.

Sent an email to margaret as she requested...


----------



## Darr247 (Mar 21, 2010)

I forget which one it is, but there is a port on Premiere (and possibly newer?) Tivos which, when probed, causes the Tivo to reboot. I can't remember if I used PRTG or NMap to find the port before; I no longer have the linux machine I was using when I did that a few years ago.

What kind of firewall are the people having this problem using between the Tivo and Internet?

If the Tivo is disconnected from the network, does it continue to exhibit the spontaneous reboot behavior?


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

Darr247 said:


> I forget which one it is, but there is a port on Premiere (and possibly newer?) Tivos which, when probed, causes the Tivo to reboot. I can't remember if I used PRTG or NMap to find the port before; I no longer have the linux machine I was using when I did that a few years ago.
> 
> What kind of firewall are the people having this problem using between the Tivo and Internet?
> 
> If the Tivo is disconnected from the network, does it continue to exhibit the spontaneous reboot behavior?


Hey, you are correct!

I just stumbled across this fact using AngryIP (an IP/port scanner utility) and while I haven't found the exact port that causes this, so far this afternoon I have been able to reboot both my Roamio's. I'm not sure if the same is occurring with my Premiere but definitely with my Roamios.

I will have to do some more testing and find out the exact port scan that causes this.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

Just did a targeted port scan against my Roamio Plus and it made it reboot. 

Now I just need to figure out which port causes such to occur... I have done this in the past when there were only Premiere's on my home network and never noticed them rebooting so I wonder if this a Roamio thing or not.

Anyone else want to try this and confirm? BTW this was the IP address of the main Roamio Plus, not the IP address of the Stream interface in the same box, while before I was scanning my entire network, I reconfiged the scan and just scanned the single address of the main box.

I'm now going to start scanning just the open ports of it and see if I can recreate it, I not sure if it's the scanning of all ports that causes this or scanning a open port? If a port is closed, it shouldn't effect it should it?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I wasn't doing *anything* and the TiVo rebooted just now. I don't think it was even recording anything; it was just showing live TV. I walked into the room, sat down, and within about a minute, the TiVo rebooted.

Edit: confirmed; unless it automatically deleted a partial suggestion recording, the last recording was an hour ago. So literally, all the TiVo was doing was just showing live TV.


----------

